# BMW 600cc scooters revealed today in Milan



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.motomag.com/Milan-nouveaute-Scooter-BMW-C600-sport-et-C650-GT.html

*excerpt from BMW's Hendrik von Kuenheim speech*:

As an integral part of the BMW Group, BMW Motorrad is now expanding its business activities to a new facet: that of "Urban Mobility".

Today we will be presenting to you the first products in this area - two premium vehicles in the maxi-scooter segment.

They are called: BMW C 600 Sport and BMW C 650 GT.

Both vehicles combine the agility and comfort of a scooter with the outstanding riding qualities of a motorcycle:

They are scooters "Made by BMW Motorrad".

It was totally clear to us, that the standards among the top players of the established competition are very high. For this reason we focused on four main points in developing the two
BMW scooters:

An attractive, clearly identifiable BMW design.
An exceptionally fine suspension.
A particularly agile drive.
And the functionality and everyday suitability which is typical of this segment.
Our high level of expertise and longstanding experience in building supreme touring and sports motorcycles provided the perfect basis for this project. It has meant we have been able to raise the benchmark to a somewhat higher level within the competitive field.

However, it is up to you to decide how well we have succeeded in doing so.

But above and beyond this, some high-quality technological solutions are to be found in the two models. They show just how much innovative power went into their development.

The new maxi-scooters are being built at our BMW Motorrad plant in Berlin.

Serial production is in fact already underway, but our future scooter customers will have to wait a little before it is time for the official market launch. Delivery of the two vehicles will start early spring 2012.

The C 600 Sport is mainly geared towards scooter riders with sporty interests, while the C 650 GT is aimed at customers who attach greater importance to comfort and touring orientation.

Although they are clearly distinct from one another, they are both based on the same technical backbone, i.e. the drive and the suspension are identical.

The scooters are powered by a very efficient 650 cc 2-cylinder in-line engine. It develops a maximum output of 60 bhp and has a powerful torque of 66 newton metres.

Its conceptual design focused particularly on low vibration and a strikingly individual sound. The power is transmitted to the rear wheel by means of a CVT gearbox.

The suspension of the two scooters is especially elaborate and unusual for this segment: the front wheel control is by means of an upside down fork; and for the first time in this class the rear wheel is controlled by a single swingarm.

In both vehicles two integral helmets can be stored. In the case of the C 600 Sport this is enabled by the very innovative and patented storage concept BMW FlexCase.

This are only a few highlights of the BMW scooter technology.

You will find all the technical details in the extensive press documents provided. And our experts will be more than happy to show you the technological highlights on the demonstration vehicles in just a moment.

I also believe it is important to mention that both maxi-scooters are typical BMWs when it comes to safety and environment:

Both vehicles have generously sized ABS brake systems as standard. They can also be optionally fitted with a so-called daytime running light, which enhances ride safety in city traffic especially.

And in addition to a low level of fuel consumption, the scooters also offer low emission levels. In fact they already fulfill the future exhaust gas limits defined by the Euro-4 standard.

*EDIT*: New BMW C600 & C650GT scooters live on the BMW Motorrad USA website.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Wonder how much these things would cost...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I want one with roof.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Prices aren't on the US website yet.

UK website has TBC where the prices should be.

First production scooter came off the line December 1st.

http://www.bmw-motorrad.com/com/en/...om/en/individual/news/2011/urban_mobility.jsp


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

If the price comes within $10K, that would be a very sweet bike to have.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't really get the point of these "maxi-scooters" like the C1 (with a "roof"). Unless you are just not capable of throwing your leg over a motorcycle, and so you need the pass-through design, then for the same money you can just buy a real motorcycle. You should still wear a helmet with a C1, even with the "roof". If you tip this over, especially if you are belted in, you are going to hit the side of your head on the pavement/ground. So what are you gaining with a C1 over an F650GS for the same money, or a 250-600cc motorcycle for less money?

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with scooters (we just bought my wife an Aprilia SR50 Factory), but I just don't see the point of a $10,000 scooter.


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think the production C series come with roof or seat belt, at least not from what I can see so far.

Found some close-up photos of the real thing, looks like in Japan:
http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=11372

I believe these are pretty popular in Europe or Asia where two wheeled vehicles are commonly used for urban transportation; I saw a bunch in Paris. Their automatic transmission makes them convenient to handle the stop-and-go city traffic; they are also lighter and easier to maneuver around the narrow streets. When you need to take them on a highway speed cruising, the big engine is also quite capable. I have always been a "real motorcycle" kind of guy (current have a crotch rocket and a R1200R), but I still find these maxi scooters quite versatile.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Bremen Ben said:


> I don't think the production C series come with roof or seat belt, at least not from what I can see so far.
> 
> Found some close-up photos of the real thing, looks like in Japan:
> http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=11372


OK, now THOSE make sense to me.


----------

